# be very careful with clonazepam



## jonobourke (Sep 26, 2008)

I have been on clonazepam for about 18 months now and yes while it was good at the time eventually it stops working. All benzos over long term use also cause depression and sicidal thoughts in some patients (moreso depression) I am one of these people. I suffer from HPPD and when i dont take clonazepam i have terrible withdrawels and when i do take it i just feel depressed as fuck and i want to die. Yes it helps in the short term but if i was you i wouldnt make the same mistake of going on it thinking it will help. Sadly and truthfully most medications dont work, the ones like clonaz and vallium and xanax just help with the anxiety in the short term but your brain gets so used to the chemical it starts to stop working. Im going to rehab to get off the stuff, because there hasent been a day where i dont think about ending my life but i guess i think this way when im not on it either. This drug is VERY VERY addictive and apparently harder to get off than heroin and id agree with that.

stay safe


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I am sorry to hear you are having so much trouble.

I have had a completely different experience with clonazepam and I would be dead if I did not take it.

I have also stopped taking and had no problems.

I have never felt tired because of it either.

I guess it depends on the person.

Good luck in rehab. 
I predict what you will find getting off clonazepam is a breeze when you watch the others in rehab.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

It is a very stupid doctor who prescribes benzos to someone who is suicidally depressed if they are not taking an anti depressant.Are you taking any other medication?.


----------



## jonobourke (Sep 26, 2008)

Think u missed the point, clonaz in the beggining was a great help it actually gave me hope for life ect... but 18 months later it has made me dull. it dose not work anymore and its made me suicidally depressed i guess because it dosent work and also because benzos make you more depressed not to mention im addicted to the shit its gonna take 14 weeks minimum to come off it and i cant go on any anti depressents, they make me sick as fuck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

Claozne is the best... it lnocks me da foook out... pwned!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

jonobourke said:


> benzos make you more depressed


No ,I understood your point but had my own also.Above quote^^^^^^was my point.


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

hppd is a differnt illness to dp/dr god help anyone who has it ....

best benzo for dp/dr is clonazepam , ive tried the lot, last was good old valium (diazapam)h m make you ultra sleepy then drunk feeling for a bit (with. mopre dr with me)


----------



## ThreePlateDan (Aug 30, 2008)

For most people clonezapam (klonopin) is not addictive. Also, I've known quite a few dp sufferers who have been helped by klono for a long time.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Im getting it in a week. Yay.


----------



## ThreePlateDan (Aug 30, 2008)

Inzom,
Good for you. One thing to know is that it can cause irritability the first few weeks of taking it, so don't be surprised if that happens. Let us know how it goes.

Also curious to know if you ever tried anything else in the past.

Dan


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

i've been on it for over 2 years, no problems.....


----------

